
Croup and ipecac in Anne of Green Gables - bryanrasmussen
https://drkottaway.com/2015/07/18/croup-and-ipacec-in-anne-of-green-gables/
======
romaaeterna
Contrary to this person's blog, doctors of the 19th century knew the
difference between croup and diptheria, and used syrup of Ipecac to treat
croup. Example from this manual of 1897 (for spasmodic croup):

[https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=loc.ark:/13960/t5cc24...](https://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=loc.ark:/13960/t5cc24v3f&view=1up&seq=84)

He mentions putting leeches on the larynx earlier on.

If you look at something like the Merck Manual of 1899, a modern doctor would
have a great deal of trouble finding _any_ pills that he would be comfortable
prescribing today. In Anne's time (the 1870s), doctors -- extremely learned
and studied individuals, even compared to today's standards -- still killed
more people than they saved.

~~~
jtbayly
But her daughter was satisfied that this was a reasonable explanation. And
sometimes that’s all that matters.

------
benj111
I've read multiple 19th century novels where someone goes for a walk, gets
caught in the rain, comes down with a fever, is nursed, invariably with a wet
towel, and possibly dies.

That scenario isnt based on good science, there's no reason why the scenario
described in the book should be.

I don't know if it's general ignorance, a common plot point, wanting to feel
like you should help in a situation where you're powerless. This just seems to
be reading far too much into one book it's like someone watching CSI 100 years
from now to measure our understanding of DNA.

------
wyldfire
Typo in the title: it's "ipecac".

Interesting article, thanks for sharing.

~~~
sctb
Updated. Thanks!

